# El Burj Dubai... SIGUE CRECIENDO !!!!!



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

Llegará a tener los 818 metros de altura que confirmaron ??????


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

Tremendo Dubai, la ciudad más ambiciosa del mundo respecto a construcciones y urbanismo:banana:


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

wow . . .


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Asi es, ambiciosa.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Claro que si dodi ! Ahorita nomas ya casi alcanzó la barrera de los 600 metros (exactamente 598.5 m) con 158 pisos...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Dios mio, es altisssiiiimmmmooooooo, pero creo que no se ve esteticamente muy bonito, para un monton de edificios juntos en la parte baja y la base, pero de todos modos se ve imponente en una ciudad como esta 

Será el edificio más alto del mundo?


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

impresionante!


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

Chocaviento said:


> Dios mio, es altisssiiiimmmmooooooo, pero creo que no se ve esteticamente muy bonito, para un monton de edificios juntos en la parte baja y la base, pero de todos modos se ve imponente en una ciudad como esta
> 
> Será el edificio más alto del mundo?


ya lo es! hace meses, paso los 508 metros del Taipei 101 y todavia le falta hasta los 800 metros!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

No sé pq cada vez que la veo se me viene a la mente la Torre de Babel =P!

Impresionante realmente..!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*TORRE DE BABEL*

FRANCAMENTE NO SE QUE TANTO HAN CALCULADO PARA ESTE EDIFICIO FUERA DE SERIE, PERO NO ME AUGURIA BUENA CULMINACION...........OJALA NO PASE ALGO TERRIBLE,,,,,,SON MAS DE 819 M QUE QUIEREN LEVANTAR, ES DECIR CASI EL DOBLE DE ALTURA DE LAS TORRES GEMELAS DE NUEVA YORK.................

SON 300 M MAS ALTO QUE CUALQUIER EDIFICIO QUE SE ESTA CONSTRUYENDO, A EXCEPCION DE UN EDIFICIO DE CHICAGO SPIRE QUE TENDRA CERCA DE 600 M.................FRANCAMENTE NO SE QUIEN SE ANIME A VIVIR EN ESA ALTURA CON TANTOS TERRORISTAS CERCA, TANTOS TERREMOTOS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,PERO EL PODER ECONOMICO Y LA AMBICION DE VENCER A HONG KONG O NEW YORK ESTA PRIMERO...........

DE TODOS MODOS ES LA OBRA DE LA DECADA EN EDIFICACIONES DE RASCACIELOS.....QUE TENGA SUERTE EL EDIFICIO.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Tienes razon, levante la mano al que le gustaria trabajar o vivir a 800 metros de altura, no creo que a muchos les agrade la idea.
Pero no deja de ser fantastico kay:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

MADRE MIA QUE ALTO¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

No es que sea supersticioso, pero no se si ustedes saben la Profecía del Muhammad que en el Corán dice algo asi: "Cuando los Beduinos construyan el edificio más alto que jamás se haya hecho, se sabrá el momento en que el fin de nuestros días comenzará".


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

thewild2007 said:


> No es que sea supersticioso, pero no se si ustedes saben la Profecía del Muhammad que en el Corán dice algo asi: "*Cuando los Beduinos construyan el edificio más alto que jamás se haya hecho, se sabrá el momento en que el fin de nuestros días comenzará*".


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

mmmm noto desconocimiento. Fayo, los depas ahi se venden comopan caliente. Si resulta, por eso es que se construye termendo mosntruo. Y espérate que se viene el Al Burj de 1001 m y 200 pisos y el Al Mujarabak (creo q se escribe asi) con 1200 m de altura. Entramos a otra faceta enla construccion a nivel mundial, motivos hay, asi como también interesados millonarios en vivir ahi...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

ta que ya el burj dubai paso al husares, impresionante! :lol:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

ah! Una curiosidad.. a cuántos km se puede divisar este edificio eh? Quizá desde otra ciudad? Como lo verá un barco desde el golfo? Debe ser chévere la vista xD!


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

me pregunto???... si abres la ventana en el ultimo piso... es posible respirar???? de hecho que si, pero la sensacion debe ser muy diferente a la que tienes en el primer piso, y creo que eso a la larga acarrearà problemas.... osea... pasas de 0 msnm a casi 1000 msnm en un par de minutos (quizas menos)... no creo que sea una cosa muy saludable!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Tengo mis reparos con este edificio, muy lindo si pero no tiene nada que ver con la cultura árabe ni de la zona, como si lo tiene por ejemplo las Petronas.


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

darkangel87 said:


> me pregunto???... si abres la ventana en el ultimo piso... es posible respirar???? de hecho que si, pero la sensacion debe ser muy diferente a la que tienes en el primer piso, y creo que eso a la larga acarrearà problemas.... osea... pasas de 0 msnm a casi 1000 msnm en un par de minutos (quizas menos)... no creo que sea una cosa muy saludable!


Exacto eso es lo que yo me pregunto tbm imaginense que solo a unos 600-700 m. de altura ya se percibe cambios corporales debido a la falta de oxigeno y las diferencias de presión, como sera en ese edificio de 1200 m. de altura :eek2::eek2:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

:eek2:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

O.O


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Tremenda altura, pero de ahi .. no me llama la atención ... ni por el diseño. Pero buehhh ... el cielo es el límite.


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

¡Mamita! :lol: 'ta chvr el edificio pero se ve muy solito.


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Depas hasta los 580m... de ahí para arriba es prinicipalmente una estructura metálica que va a tener cuartos de comunicaciones.

Todo se terminó de vender hace dos años, y se supone que se termina a finales del 2008, pero esta difícil 

Yo si viviría ahí, no sólo el edificio me gusta, sino que el lago artificial alrededor, el Dubai mall (dizque el mas grande del mundo) que estan construyendo al lado, y la zona en general es espectacular. Lástima que los precios suben cada semana, asi que hay que conformarse con pasearse por ahí no mas, de vez en cuando :cheers:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

No me canso de ver esta hermosura, por lo alto, aunque estiticamente no me gusta, pero veo todo lo que somos capaces de hacer los seres humanos, una pregunta en el caso que un avion se estrellara, seguro seria como si una mosca se estrellara con un vidrio, no creo que le hiciera nada


----------



## ElCrioyo (Apr 16, 2007)

bueno el efecto del oxigeno no estan grabe por que el edificio comienza serca del nivel del mar!si se ponen a pensar ahi lugares en montanas en el cual la gente vive a 200 a4000 metros de alturas y hacen su vida normal y saludables. Entonces este edifcio solo llegara a quisas 1300(maximo-pero creo que menos) sobre nivel del mar lo que no hace tan grave el problema del oxigeno!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me gusta la inspiración de este edificio, a partir de una flor típica de la región..., lo cual se constata comparandola con los planos del edificio, una vista en PLO-PLAN...


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

Burj Dubai maravilla del siglo 21:

fotos del tread del Burj Dubai:



TEKKEN said:


> The area behind Burj Dubai is so empty and flat.





Imre said:


> Burj Dubai
> 
> 
> Hadrian Hernandez/Gulf News


El skyline de Dubai ha crecido enormente en los ultimos anios:



Dubai_Steve said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Increible fotaso la primera de TEKKEN !


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

wau buenisisimas las fotos :banana: la primera esta increible O.O ya me imagino estar frente a la torre en la entrada y mirar hacia arriba O.O


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

otra cosa que me sorprende es esto:



2005 said:


> WOW


miren la diferencia del anio 91 con el 2005, totalmente increible el crecimiento de esta ciudad


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Recuerdo que me gusto tanto esa foto que la lleve a mi cole para una exposicion sobre la economia asiatica y los problemas del medio oriente. Todos quedaron muy soprendidos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Increible, muy buen aporte, de verdad felicitaciones, el gran cambio se dá  lo mismo sucederá en el Perú


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Este edificio es increible aun. Que no daria por tener un depa en unos de los pisos mas altos , Dubai ha sido agregada a mi lista de ciudades a visitar !


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

Que tal edificiazo, pero no me gusta la ciudad, muy fria ,futurista,triste. Me quedo con mi Lima acojedora y viejita.


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

Eh pobrecitos los que vivan al tope, cuando se malogre el ascensor. 
Cuanto tardaria en bajar el ascensor desde arriba?

Osea que si vivis arriba y quieres llegar a tu pega temprano, tienes que salir con una hora de anticipacion por lo menos. Me imagino que varios que comparten el ascensor tendrar que parar en otros pisos y de minuto a minuto.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Caleta said:


> Eh pobrecitos los que vivan al tope, cuando se malogre el ascensor.
> Cuanto tardaria en bajar el ascensor desde arriba?
> 
> Osea que si vivis arriba y quieres llegar a tu pega temprano, tienes que salir con una hora de anticipacion por lo menos. Me imagino que varios que comparten el ascensor tendrar que parar en otros pisos y de minuto a minuto.


:lol: como en todo gran rascacielo hay ascensores mas directos :banana: y en especial en este caso los ascensores seran los mas rapidos del mundo


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Impresionante el Burj Dubai, cuando esté listo va a ser todo un ícono en Medio Oriente, y de hecho un atractivo para los que les guste, porque una obra como esta debe tener sus detractores, y es que a mi tampoco me convence aún el paisaje urbano de Dubai.


----------

